# Hi all, 2015 Rogue Select with poor acceleration and gas mileage- ~18mpg



## RogueDiver (Jul 21, 2017)

Purchased in March. Put ~1600 miles on it and now has 41K mi. Tires properly inflated and we don't drive hard. Averaging over these last 4 months 19mpg, resetting the meter ~ every month. Use only 87 octane gas and after fill-up, shows +/-270 miles to go. Other than spark plugs, anyone have ideas what's behind the poor gas mileage? Car can't get out of it's own way, so I'd expect mpg in the high 20s. Our 4cyl RAV4 leaves this in the dust. Are these common issues that owners just tolerate? Thank you


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Several things can affect MPG on your car. First of all have you gone through a full tune-up on the engine:
- Replaced the spark plugs. The plugs should be replaced every 105,000 mi.
- Replaced the air filter.
- Tested the ignition timing. It should be 10 degrees BTDC. If it's way off, the cam timing might need to be looked at.
- Tested fuel pressure. It should be 51 psi at idle.
- Tested for a major intake system vacuum leak.

Is your car AWD or FWD. In general, cars equipped with 2-wheel drive get better gas mileage than models that use all-wheel drive or 4-wheel drive. There's a reason: AWD or 4WD cars have to send power to each of the vehicle's wheels, which requires extra energy. This means 2WD cars are less complex than those with AWD or 4WD, and their simpler drivetrains mean improved fuel economy in the long run.

AWD cars also offer worse gas mileage than 2WD rivals because they're heavier. AWD and 4WD drive systems can add hundreds of pounds to a car's curb weight, and that extra bulk can have a big impact on fuel economy. That's because an engine has to work harder to move a heavier car, which means more fuel is used to move an AWD car the same distance as one with 2WD.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Have you had it checked or are you assuming the used car you bought is/was in pristine condition? Also unless you have a V6 rav, your Rogue should not be eating its dust. I think you need to dig a little deeper to find out why you are experiencing a loss of power and poor gas mileage.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Combined average fuel mileage for a 2015 Rogue AWD should be around 25 MPG. Don't rely on the distance to empty reading to estimate your gas mileage. Figure your gas mileage by keeping track of your actual driven miles against the number of gallons of gas you get when you refuel. The longer you keep track, the more accurate the gas mileage figure you get will be. As far as the tune-up, at 41000 miles, the only thing you might need is a new air filter. Spark plugs aren't due for another 64,000 miles (stick with the proper NGK or genuine Nissan spark plugs for you vehicle) and the fuel filter is built into the fuel pump module and is not a scheduled-service item. Timing is computer controlled and adjustment is limited and only possible with a cable scan tool or tuner, if there even is one for the Rogue. It wouldn't hurt to check for any stored trouble codes, however, it would probably be worth taking it the dealer. Powertrain warranty is 5yr/60000 miles and long-term emission warranty, which covers things like the ECM, is 7-yr/70000 miles.


----------



## RogueDiverMLK (Jul 26, 2018)

*2015 Rogue SL Poor Mileage not as Advertised*

My 2015 Rogue SL front wheel drive does not get mileage as advertised. It is usually around 24.5 mpg. ECO does nothing. Vehicle is properly serviced at a Nissan service center and no improvement. The service techs tell me to try hi octane once a month - no improvement.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you can adopt a feather touch on the throttle and start using hyper-mileage driving techniques you can improve your gas mileage results. Personally I find it a frustrating way to drive. I like to accelerate and pay a bit extra at the pump as a result. You can also increase your tire pressure by a four or five pounds. It will improve your gas mileage slightly but the ride will be harsher.


----------

